# How true is this video



## JD_ (Jul 8, 2011)

Somebody sold my company email and know I get all this stupid spam, but I'm curious if there is any truth to it? I can't figure out how to embed a YouTube video sorry. http://paracom.paramountcommunication.com/ct/6963245:10182818473:m:1:234889122:22A6336CF7F1FA916CA2353E34593FE8:r


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

It is entirely true, or entirely false depending on who you talk to.

In my opinion the truth is often somewhere in between.

That video is private so I doubt it can be directly posted.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Anytime I hear about Union violence.. I think of (2) words if it is true.. Jimmy Hoffa..


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

We wake up every morning to go to work just like you NONUNION guys. If If I got pissed because someone was working while we were on strike went off and jacked them in the jaw, my ass will be going to jail! Thats a fact! That video was a deal trying to get signatures for some dumb reason, they make it sound like our dues kill us, not even I GLADLY pay my dues every month. We are not above the law by any means:no::laughing: Back in the day I cant say much for that because I was not there.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I am sure there is some truth in this, but to get any point across a bit of hype is presented.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JD_ said:


> Somebody sold my company email and know I get all this stupid spam, but I'm curious if there is any truth to it? I can't figure out how to embed a YouTube video sorry. http://paracom.paramountcommunicati...:234889122:22A6336CF7F1FA916CA2353E34593FE8:r


http://supreme.justia.com/us/410/396/case.html


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

As soon as I heard "Every day millions of Amricans are forced to pay tribute to union bosses", I turned it off. They act like some gorilla is going door to door emptying peoples pockets under the guise of unionism. :laughing: What a crock of ****. :no:
Nobody is FORCED to pay union dues. If you don't want to pay dues then you don't have to be a member. I'm just sick of the people who want the wages and benefits won in collective bargaining but don't want to be a part of the union.
ie, Right-to-Work laws.

As far as "union violence" is concerned, yes it is a part of the labor movemnets history, just like a lot of things in this country, and I'm sure there's still violence today. Let's face it, America and violence are like peanut butter and jelly.

The idea that "union bosses" are exempt from federal law is laughable, I hope you guys aren't buying that. You ever hear of the RICO law?

Just consider the source of the video. As BBQ said, the truth is somewhere in between.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> As soon as I heard "Every day millions of Amricans are forced to pay tribute to union bosses", I turned it off. They act like some gorilla is going door to door emptying peoples pockets under the guise of unionism. :laughing: What a crock of ****. :no:
> Nobody is FORCED to pay union dues. If you don't want to pay dues then you don't have to be a member. I'm just sick of the people who want the wages and benefits won in collective bargaining but don't want to be a part of the union.
> ie, Right-to-Work laws.
> 
> ...


Here is the law right here.

http://supreme.justia.com/us/410/396/case.html


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> As soon as I heard "Every day millions of Amricans are forced to pay tribute to union bosses", I turned it off.


I hear you, they went to extremes right away so they become unbelievable.





> The idea that "union bosses" are exempt from federal law is laughable, I hope you guys aren't buying that.


It is true to a large extent.




> You ever hear of the RICO law?


Sure, can you give examples where it was used against union bosses not doing other crimes?



> Just consider the source of the video.


I agree, it seemed extremely biased.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Here is the law right here.
> 
> http://supreme.justia.com/us/410/396/case.html


Right.....under the Hobbs act.......1973..........30-something years ago.
What year was the RICO law enacted? They should of been charged under RICO.
In any event, to sit here and say that Physical Violence is LEGAL if you're union is insane, and besides, the destruction of property, and physical violence are two different things.

Right here, from your own link,



> "The union had a right to disrupt the business of the employer by lawfully striking for higher wages. *Acts of violence occurring during a lawful strike and resulting in damage to persons or property are undoubtedly punishable under State law.* *To punish persons for such acts of violence was not the purpose of the Hobbs Act."*


Looks like the Prosecuters screwed that one up.
Nice try though Harry, you should read your stupid link dumps before you post them.
You're no where near as smart as you think you are.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Right.....under the Hobbs act.......1973..........30-something years ago.
> What year was the RICO law enacted? They should of been charged under RICO.
> In any event, to sit here and say that Physical Violence is LEGAL if you're union is insane, and besides, the destruction of property, and physical violence are two different things.





> the destruction of property, and physical violence are two different things


No, It is the same thing and no one has the right to destroy someones property.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I hear you, they went to extremes right away so they become unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here, the first page of a google search, and no Bob, it is not true to a large extent.http://biggovernment.com/libertychi...uit-blames-hunton-williams-and-koch-brothers/


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Right.....under the Hobbs act.......1973..........30-something years ago.
> What year was the RICO law enacted? They should of been charged under RICO.
> In any event, to sit here and say that Physical Violence is LEGAL if you're union is insane, and besides, the destruction of property, and physical violence are two different things.
> 
> ...


I read it.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> No, It is the same thing and no one has the right to destroy someones property.


It's not the same thing, and I never said they had the right to do so.
If I flattened your tires, sure you would wanna kill me, but you be much more upset if I broke your old nose with an over hand right. :whistling2::laughing::jester:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> It's not the same thing, and I never said they had the right to do so.
> If I flattened your tires, sure you would wanna kill me, but you be much more upset if I broke your old nose with an over hand right. :whistling2::laughing::jester:


I would not be upset at all.:boxing::boxing:.:laughing:

But if you cut my tires then would never suffer from bald worn out tires for the rest of you life in fact i,ll bet that you will be buying lots of tires..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> I would not be upset at all.:boxing::boxing:.:laughing:
> 
> But if you cut my tires then would never suffer from bald worn out tires for the rest of you life in fact i,ll bet that you will be buying lots of tires..:laughing::laughing:


:laughing:
I could see it now, driving up and down I-95 in a tire war!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> :laughing:
> I could see it now, driving up and down I-95 in a tire war!


That would be funny..:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Here, the first page of a google search, and no Bob, it is not true to a large extent.http://biggovernment.com/libertychi...uit-blames-hunton-williams-and-koch-brothers/


Ahh, that looks like it is about a civil suit, not a criminal prosecution.


And just so we are clear, I wish company officers were also held accountable and charged with crimes instead of hiding behind the company.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> :laughing:
> I could see it now, driving up and down I-95 in a tire war!


I was in your backyard today, I could have done a slash and run.:no:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> I was in your backyard today, I could have done a slash and run.:no:


No phone call? 
That's OK, I don't have to much conversation left in me, I've been breathing in PVC cement fumes in for over a month now! I think I'm just about outta brain cells. :w00t:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> No phone call?
> That's OK, I don't have to much conversation left in me, I've been breathing in PVC cement fumes in for over a month now! I think I'm just about outta brain cells. :w00t:


Left Leesburg at 5:00 AM back by 1:00 PM, for a meeting, was a quick turn around.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> Left Leesburg at 5:00 AM back by 1:00 PM, for a meeting, was a quick turn around.


Eh, I don't blame you. Sometimes I feel like making a "quick turn around" outta here too.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> No phone call?
> That's OK, I don't have to much conversation left in me, I've been breathing in PVC cement fumes in for over a month now! I think I'm just about outta brain cells. :w00t:


get it in the ground b4 winter :thumbsup:


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Yup,

If you search U-Tube hard enough I bet you could find a site claiming that ladies auxillary club members are really Taliban fighters who were cosmetically altered to look like American woman. All payed for by the CIA.

:blink:

Thats what happends when anyone can post a video. Its cool that anyone can about any subject, but you as the viewer have to use a lot of common sense in drawing a conclusion. :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

lefleuron said:


> Yup,
> 
> If you search U-Tube hard enough I bet you could find a site claiming that ladies auxillary club members are really Taliban fighters who were cosmetically altered to look like American woman. All payed for by the CIA.
> 
> ...


The source of this video has more credibility than "anybody"


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> As soon as I heard "Every day millions of Amricans are forced to pay tribute to union bosses", I turned it off. *They act like some gorilla is going door to door emptying peoples pockets under the guise of unionism. :laughing: What a crock of ****. :no:
> Nobody is FORCED to pay union dues. *.





Uh....our esteemed president and the democratic party is making sure ALL americans are paying for your precious unions. I would love to see you build a company thru your hard work and dedication to succeed. Then watch it go to hell because some guy who took a job sweeping floors thinks he deserves 25.00 an hour plus bennies. You only see the side of the coin you are facing. Reality is unions cost everyone money.:whistling2:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> Uh....our esteemed president and the democratic party is making sure ALL americans are paying for your precious unions. I would love to see you build a company thru your hard work and dedication to succeed. Then watch it go to hell because some guy who took a job sweeping floors thinks he deserves 25.00 an hour plus bennies. You only see the side of the coin you are facing. Reality is unions cost everyone money.:whistling2:


Typical banter. Shooting off at the mouth with no substance behind it. MY union doesn't cost you a nickle. A matter of fact, the only reason why a FEW OF YOU can make more then the national median wage is because of the standards that MY union set.

Another thing all you convientently forget is the fact that there IS A CONTRACT THT BOTH SIDES WILLINGLY SIGNED. No body forced any one to sign the contract, it is a mutual agreement. Every 3-4 years THOUSANDS od electrical contractors willingly sign there agreements, just like the membership willingly signs there's.

After being a member here over two yerars there's one thing I learned, all the cry babies are the ones who are struggling to make ends meat. It's no ones fault other then your own that your business is in the gutter.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> Typical banter. Shooting off at the mouth with no substance behind it. MY union doesn't cost you a nickle. A matter of fact, the only reason why a FEW OF YOU can make more then the national median wage is because of the standards that MY union set.
> 
> Another thing all you convientently forget is the fact that there IS A CONTRACT THT BOTH SIDES WILLINGLY SIGNED. No body forced any one to sign the contract, it is a mutual agreement. Every 3-4 years THOUSANDS od electrical contractors willingly sign there agreements, just like the membership willingly signs there's.
> 
> After being a member here over two yerars there's one thing I learned, all the cry babies are the ones who are struggling to make ends meat. It's no ones fault other then your own that your business is in the gutter.


Slick send me a pm and ill show you just how in the gutter my business is. And the unions funnel money to the democratic party. Unions cost us all your just to blind or dumb to realize it.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Typical banter. Shooting off at the mouth with no substance behind it. MY union doesn't cost you a nickle. A matter of fact, the only reason why a FEW OF YOU can make more then the national median wage is because of the standards that MY union set.
> 
> Another thing all you convientently forget is the fact that there IS A CONTRACT THT BOTH SIDES WILLINGLY SIGNED. No body forced any one to sign the contract, it is a mutual agreement. Every 3-4 years THOUSANDS od electrical contractors willingly sign there agreements, just like the membership willingly signs there's.
> 
> After being a member here over two yerars there's one thing I learned, all the cry babies are the ones who are struggling to make ends meat. It's no ones fault other then your own that your business is in the gutter.


 Its always the guy who figures out he is making less then the lowest union member who believes they are ruining the country.

Or the "Harry like" guys thinking Fox news is really news.

Or the guy who was not smart enough to pass an initial test to join a Union.

These are the guys believing that unions ruin the country.

The most fun is putting people into one of the three categories. Its not hard when you read some of their posts; a lack of education is the one that really shines through. :laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> Slick send me a pm and ill show you just how in the gutter my business is. And the unions funnel money to the democratic party. Unions cost us all your just to blind or dumb to realize it.


Why the PM? Just post your success story for all the other millionairesto see.
What was your other user name? You post like you know everyone...Anyway, I love how all you replublicans think you have some answer from god for all the country's ill's. I'm no more happy with the current situation then anyone else but knock it off with your republicans will save all BS. It only went from bad to worst, Bush JR was nothing special.

Just another wanna be know it all, this joint is full of em'. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> Why the PM? Just post your success story for all the other millionairesto see.
> What was your other user name? You post like you know everyone...Anyway, I love how all you replublicans think you have some answer from god for all the country's ill's. I'm no more happy with the current situation then anyone else but knock it off with your republicans will save all BS. It only went from bad to worst, Bush JR was nothing special.
> 
> Just another wanna be know it all, this joint is full of em'. :thumbsup:


First I have been reading threads here for over a year. I do know you and your type. The pm is so I don't have to post my business for everone to see. And FYI I am not a republican. Its a fact unions contribute huge amounts to the democratic party. I never said anything except the current pres is a big union supporter who had funnled money to unions. You call me a republican again and ill send vinney to kick u in the caulk.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> First I have been reading threads here for over a year. I do know you and your type. The pm is so I don't have to post my business for everone to see. And FYI I am not a republican. Its a fact unions contribute huge amounts to the democratic party. I never said anything except the current pres is a big union supporter who had funnled money to unions. You call me a republican again and ill send vinney to kick u in the caulk.


Stop assuming so much. You don't know a f*cking thing about me. Now, suck my caulk, caulk sucker.



















































































 Caulk......:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

lefleuron said:


> Or the "Harry like" guys thinking Fox news is really news.


It is really news and they give both sides of the story.. you need to find a different beverage..


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

B4T said:


> It is really news and they give both sides of the story.. you need to find a different beverage..



Really???????????
Come on, you can't be that stupid? Not you too. What is it with you people here.........Wasn't it you who said, "Watch everything and then pick the one you agree with"..???????????? Dude, just because you agree with someones POV doesn't make it fact!


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> Really???????????
> Come on, you can't be that stupid? Not you too. What is it with you people here.........Wasn't it you who said, "Watch everything and then pick the one you agree with"..???????????? Dude, just because you agree with someones POV doesn't make it fact!


Take your own advice. Just because you believe the union propaganda doesn't make it true. :lol:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Really???????????
> Come on, you can't be that stupid? Not you too. What is it with you people here.........Wasn't it you who said, "Watch everything and then pick the one you agree with"..???????????? Dude, just because you agree with someones POV doesn't make it fact!


Vic.. it IS news and they give both sides.. YOU get to pick what you want to believe..

Sometimes I don't believe any of it.. but I still listen..

My point is being close minded and you will learn nothing.. ever..


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> Take your own advice. Just because you believe the union propaganda doesn't make it true. :lol:


What did I tell you earlier? GTFOH. If you really knew as much about "my type" as you claim you would know that why I'm pro union, I'm also one of my own unions biggest critics AND you would know that I despise the SEIU and other public sector unions.
Now go away.



B4T said:


> Vic.. it IS news and they give both sides.. YOU get to pick what you want to believe..
> 
> Sometimes I don't believe any of it.. but I still listen..
> 
> My point is being close minded and you will learn nothing.. ever..


What on earth are talking about? You just contridicted your last post.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> What on earth are talking about? You just contridicted your last post.


I don't see what you're talking about.. but you believe it and that is all that matters..


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> Stop assuming so much. You don't know a f*cking thing about me. Now, suck my caulk, caulk sucker.





So you are for unions if the public sector does not pay for them. Yet you are a member of an organization that funnels money to a political party that is pro union. Part of your dues goes to politicians who vote to support the public sector unions you say you hate. The kicker is you think your union should have the benefits and pay but theirs shouldn't. :blink:


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bulldog1 said:


> So you are for unions if the public sector does not pay for them. Yet you are a member of an organization that funnels money to a political party that is pro union. Part of your dues goes to politicians who vote to support the public sector unions you say you hate. The kicker is you think your union should have the benefits and pay but theirs shouldn't. :blink:


 I think you should talk to your local Union and quite assuming crap.... you look like a dumb ass with this post..... Do you even know what the Union is for?:001_huh: You think that you would have a "good job" at this point in time if it was not for them? Did you know the only difference between me and you is that I work under a spelled out contract the states what I can an cannot do, along with the contractor? pro Union YES!


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't care if you are Union or non-union you can both soak up .40 Smith and Wesson from my new XDM equally well. So if that sounds like fun to you, game on.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> I don't care if you are Union or non-union you can both soak up .40 Smith and Wesson from my new XDM equally well. So if that sounds like fun to you, game on.



Nice carry piece. I carry a walther pps 40 cal. I'm only shoot bad guys though. :thumbup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> Nice carry piece. I carry a walther pps 40 cal. I'm only shoot bad guys though. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: Any gun you like is the perfect self defese weapon. Ever watch the gunsite videos? That guy will take any gun and use it.. effectively.:thumbsup: Bet that Walther is a good gun. I just got a Dillon 550B for super good deal. Time to start reloading.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Back to errr, topic. If you are threatening me and I'm armed, my strong arm will be on my weapon grip. This isn't high school. If I think I'm about to be attacked you will be shot. I'll be judged by 12 rather than carried by 6.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

lefleuron said:


> Or the "Harry like" guys thinking Fox news is really news.


And can you name any source that is really the News...:whistling2:

I'll be right back i am going to take a nap:sleep1: 
That will give you enough time to find that source of "real" news..:laughing:


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> I'll be right back i am going to take a nap:sleep1:
> That will give you enough time to find that source of "real" news..:laughing:


 Well thats simple, the people that post on ET!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wireman191 said:


> Well thats simple, the people that post on ET!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

lefleuron said:


> Or the "Harry like" guys thinking Fox news is really news.


It's funny how you will see Wall-mart commercials on all the left wing stations but never on FOX news channel Hmmm wonder why..:whistling2:


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> It's funny how you will see Wall-mart commercials on all the left wing stations but never on FOX news channel Hmmm wonder why..:whistling2:


 I honestly could not say if thats true or not Harry, I just dont have the free-time to watch as much TV as you do.

Maybe Walmart is too slimey, even for Fox?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

lefleuron said:


> I honestly could not say if thats true or not Harry, I just dont have the free-time to watch as much TV as you do.
> 
> Maybe Walmart is too slimey, even for Fox?


No.. because they let MSNBC and CNN advertise there.. so it must be Walmart that has a problem.. 

When it comes to making money off buying air-time.. everybody is friendly.. :thumbsup:


----------

